# Verlässliche Browserstatistik // Frage zu Webhits



## Masaku (10. September 2008)

Hi, hoffe bin in dem Bereich richtig.

Zuerst einmal die Frage, ob ihr eine verlässliche Seite mit Browserstatistiken kennt. Damit meine ich nich W3Schools und Webhits sondern andere, falls es welche gibt, die noch besser sind. W3Schools is mir zu ungenau, da is Webhits sehr viel detaillierter. Allerdings zählt Webhits AFAIK nur die Zugriffe auf Seiten mit dem Webhits-Counter und die Statistik von W3Schools basiert eh nur auf deren Logfiles.
Gibt es also einen Counter, der so detailliert oder noch detaillierter is als Webhits aber eine größere Reichweite hat?

Die zweite Frage: Warum ist es sinnvoll Webhits als Websitecounter zu nutzen? Ich konnte bisher nich so viel darüber in Erfahrung bringen. Aber ich hab gesehen, dass sie nach 2 Wochen Testzeit Geld für ihren Counter verlangen.
Was also macht Webhits so besonders für Webmaster? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Warum sollte ich Webhits anderen Countern vorziehen.
Oder gibt es vllt sogar Alternativen, gleich gut oder besser sind?


Herzlichen Dank schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (11. September 2008)

Ich gehe da nur nach selbst gesammelten Daten - Was nützt mir die Statistik von $tolleseite, die neu IE-Nutzer anspricht und meine Besucher alle Firefox benutzen?

.. Getreu dem Motto:





> Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. September 2008)

Solange wir nicht die Zeit anhalten, und jeden PC Besitzer einzeln befragen, wird es keine verlässlige Statistik geben.

Bild.de dürfte zum Beispiel andere Werte haben als Tutorials.de, und Tutorials.de (da bin ich mir recht sicher) andere als mein Forum, welches wieder andere hat als mein Blog.

Auch die Statistiken von Counteranbietern sind nicht um Ansatz aussagekräftige, weil unterschiedliche Anbieter einen unterschiedlichen Kundenkreis mit unterschiedlichen Besuchern haben.

Statistiken über Browserverbreitung beziehen sich immer nur auf einen nicht repräsentativen Teil der Internetnutzer.
Du kannst da eigentlich nur nach deiner eigenen seite gehen.

Im Generell sage ich immer. Internet Explorer 6, Internet Explorer 7, Firefox und Opera (eventuell noch Safari....) . Wenn die Seite damit funktioniert wie sie es soll, ist alles im grünem Bereich.
Nun könnte man noch den Googlebrowser dazurechen, der sich wohl, trotz bedenken was den Datenschutz anbelangt, recht schnell verbreiten wird, wie alles von Google.

Was den Service des Counteranbieters betrifft, ich weis nicht ob der nun empfehlenswert ist oder nicht.
Einen Counter der angezeigt wird hab ich selbst geschrieben, und für ausführlichere Statistiken ist bei mir der Server verantwortlich.
Ich vertraue da keinem Counteranbieter, weil ich bisher bei jedem starke Unterschiede zu den Daten die ich selbst gesammelt hab feststellte.


----------



## Masaku (12. September 2008)

Ok, da is was dran, kommt auf die Zielgruppe an, wie die Browserverteilung da is.
IE6/7, FF, Opera und Safari (+ Chrome) bezieh ich beim Design ein. Aber ich will endlich vom IE6 loskommen, weil der strunzdämlich is und ich ihn hasse. *g*

Oder sagen wir so: Ich brauch 'ne "am meisten repräsentative Statistik" für meine Arbeit, um beurteilen zu können wie weit verbreitet der IE6 und der FF2 _im Durchschnitt_ bei den Surfern _wahrscheinlich_ noch is.

Hat Google auch Statistiken für Browser? Das einzige, was ich beim Suchen finde, is Zeitgeist. Aber das scheint mitlerweile schon eingestellt worden zu sein.


----------

